# Informação de Verão do INM



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 17:29)

O Verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto) de 2006 foi o 5º Verão mais quente desde 1931 (depois de 2005, 1949, 2004 e 2003), com o valor da temperatura média do ar 1.8°C acima do valor médio de 1961-1990.

Com influência sobre o Verão ocorreram 5 ondas de calor, particularmente no período compreendido entre 24 de Maio a 9 de Setembro, não se tendo observado em nenhuma estação mais de três ondas de calor nos três meses de Verão.

A onda de calor registada de 7 a 18 de Julho foi a mais significativa observada no território continental para o mês de Julho, desde 1941, quer pela sua extensão espacial (quase todo o território), quer pela sua extensão temporal (11 dias na região do Alentejo).

No Verão de 2006, o número de dias em onda de calor ultrapassou o maior número anteriormente observado em Beja, Braga, Elvas e Penhas Douradas, tendo os máximos sido igualados em Alvalade, Alvega e Setúbal.

Relativamente à quantidade de precipitação o Verão de 2006 caracterizou-se por valores superiores aos valores médios (1961-90), classificando-se como muito chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso em grande parte do território.

Ficamos com um quinto lugar o que não é nada mau, podia ser pior


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2006 às 17:34)

Os 4 ultimos verões estão entre os 5 mais quentes desde 1931


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 18:02)

Bem se fosse tido em conta a média de 71-2000 o desvio da média seria muito menor 
Não resisti em falar na média 71-2000 que com tanta demora em sair cá para fora já faz lembrar a conclusão do Alqueva


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 18:07)

Seringador disse:


> Não resisti em falar na média 71-2000




      


      

Só falta dizer que se andam a aldrabar os dados....    

kiding...


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 18:33)

dj_alex disse:


> Só falta dizer que se andam a aldrabar os dados....
> 
> kiding...



   
Eu gosto de uma frase que é " A Estística é como um biquini, mostra quase tudo, mas por vezes não mostra o essencial"


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2006 às 20:08)

Mesmo utilizando a série 1971-2000, os verões dos anos 2003, 2004, 2005,  2006 e 1949 continuariam a ser os mais quentes desde 1931.


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 23:31)

Dan disse:


> Mesmo utilizando a série 1971-2000, os verões dos anos 2003, 2004, 2005,  2006 e 1949 continuariam a ser os mais quentes desde 1931.



   Isso seria sempre....


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 11:04)

Dan disse:


> Mesmo utilizando a série 1971-2000, os verões dos anos 2003, 2004, 2005,  2006 e 1949 continuariam a ser os mais quentes desde 1931.



DAN e eutava a falar em relação ao desvio da média e não de terrem ou não terem sido os mais quentes verões 
Os desvios é que são importantes, penso eu de que?


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2006 às 14:36)

Seringador disse:


> DAN e eutava a falar em relação ao desvio da média e não de terrem ou não terem sido os mais quentes verões
> Os desvios é que são importantes, penso eu de que?




Sim, mas mesmo com a série de 1971-2000 os desvios seriam significativos nesses anos.

O Verão de 2006 teve uma anomalia de 1,8ºC em relação à série 1961-1990, se tiver uma anomalia de 1,5ºC para a série de 1971-2000 também é um desvio muito grande.

Para a série 1971-2000, não tenho dados de Portugal, mas algumas localidades espanholas próximas apresentam diferenças, entre a série 1961-1990 e a série 1971-2000, da ordem de 0,1ºC ou 0,2ºC na média anual. Nos meses de Verão as diferenças são um pouco maiores, mas  também não vão muito além de 0,5ºC para um mês ou outro.

O facto de terem ocorrido 4 anos consecutivos com os verões mais quentes dos últimos 75 anos parece-me bastante significativo. Será que os verões vão passar a ser sempre assim?


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 15:36)

Dan disse:


> Sim, mas mesmo com a série de 1971-2000 os desvios seriam significativos nesses anos.
> 
> O Verão de 2006 teve uma anomalia de 1,8ºC em relação à série 1961-1990, se tiver uma anomalia de 1,5ºC para a série de 1971-2000 também é um desvio muito grande.
> 
> ...



Concordo Dan 
Possivelmente irão ser até um ponto, depois de passar um limiar será o Inverso


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 16:00)

Seringador disse:


> Concordo Dan
> Possivelmente irão ser até um ponto, depois de passar um limiar será o Inverso




O que me causa algum receio...   é saber quando e quanto (em ºC) será esse limiar!


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 16:08)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O que me causa algum receio...   é saber quando e quanto (em ºC) será esse limiar!



depende com que rapidez desapareça o Gelo no Ártico


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 16:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O que me causa algum receio...   é saber quando e quanto (em ºC) será esse limiar!



É quase uma teoria dos contrários, que tem alguma razão de ser, se aquece muito deverá também arrefecer muito para entrar em equilibrio. (A travagem é maior quanto maior for a aceleração!) 
Isto para dizer: a Natureza tem o seu ponto de equilibrio, se as águas aquecem os furacões são mais intensos para compensar esse aumento, e retomar as temperaturas normais. 1 ano de recordes é uma coisa, uma sequência de 4 anos é outra coisa. Algo se está a passar. E talvez os efeitos sejam a mais médio prazo que a longo prazo falta saber se será um ponto de transição para o frio ou para mais calor....


----------



## LUPER (28 Set 2006 às 16:39)

Pessoalmente penso que o ponto de inflexão está a ser atingido e talvez já até o tenha sido, temos de esperar então mais uns 3 ou 4 anos para podermos ter certezas quanto a esse acontecimento


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 16:50)

LUPER disse:


> Pessoalmente penso que o ponto de inflexão está a ser atingido e talvez já até o tenha sido, temos de esperar então mais uns 3 ou 4 anos para podermos ter certezas quanto a esse acontecimento




Na minha opinião mais tempo talvez décadas


----------



## dj_alex (28 Set 2006 às 17:43)

Seringador disse:


> Na minha opinião mais tempo talvez décadas



Também me parece que sim...Ainda vamos sofrer mt com o calor....


----------



## LUPER (28 Set 2006 às 17:47)

dj_alex disse:


> Também me parece que sim...Ainda vamos sofrer mt com o calor....



Vcs são muito pessimistas, vejam mais uma saida das 12


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 18:44)

Bem isto por aqui vai a desertificar , de pessoas já vai adiantado... , alguém me aconselha uma região mais a norte para viver?


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 10:49)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem isto por aqui vai a desertificar , de pessoas já vai adiantado... , alguém me aconselha uma região mais a norte para viver?




Sem díuvida e que tal n   o Marão?


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 12:29)

Vcs andam todos muito pessimistas em relação ao arrefecimento, devem pensr que isto vai continuar a aquecer até aos 50º


----------



## dj_alex (29 Set 2006 às 13:57)

LUPER disse:


> Vcs andam todos muito pessimistas em relação ao arrefecimento, devem pensr que isto vai continuar a aquecer até aos 50º



Podemos vir a arrefecer...mas não será nos proximos 10 anos...


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 13:58)

LUPER disse:


> Vcs andam todos muito pessimistas em relação ao arrefecimento, devem pensr que isto vai continuar a aquecer até aos 50º



Só falta bater o de 1931 e já faltou mais


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 13:58)

dj_alex disse:


> Podemos vir a arrefecer...mas não será nos proximos 10 anos...



Yup nisso estamos de acordo


----------



## dj_alex (29 Set 2006 às 14:00)

Seringador disse:


> Yup nisso estamos de acordo


----------

